# What is the best fire starter?



## shankus

I too, am putting together a "first aid" / emergency kit. My family got kind of hammered in Rita, which is why I'm thinking about it now. 
There are a few things I don't know anything about, like a fire starter gadget. I threw a couple of disposable lighters in it, but I want something more dependable.
The next is some type of camp cooking apparatus, like those hexamine stoves etc. I bought one at County Comm for about 8$, I think. Is that good enough? I dont want to open it to check it out because it's packaged so well.
I'm going to get one of those Pelican 0370(?) cases to put this home kit in. It's damn expensive, but it will last me for the rest of my life. Looks like I can get one for under 250$ I want to have room for dry clothes and blankets, that's why I'm looking at a 24"x24"x24" case. I figure even if the house falls in on it, the contents will still be good, if I can dig the case out.
Um, hmm. I've rambled.
So, what's a good fire starter?

-edit-- Oh, cost isn't an issue, obviously. If I'm going to spend this much for the case, I want the contents to be top shelf.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

swedish firesteel looks like the most reliable one out there so far(no fuel, 12000 strikes)


----------



## carrot

Well, as far as magnesium firestarters, I've heard several accounts that Doan magnesium firestarters are the only way to go, as the flint can get seperated on other, inferior brands. TADGear apparently stocks them, but I've never ordered there.


----------



## Morelite

I use magnesium metal blocks.
to use them you shave off a bunch of shavings then ignite with a spark, burns very hot. The commercially available firestarters have a magnesium block with a flint striker on one side.


----------



## shankus

T.A.D. gear is a very good store, with great customer service. I have placed many orders with them and always been satisfied.

So, those mag blocks with the striker in them are good? Aren't they only like 5$?


----------



## Malpaso

Go over to http://www.equipped.org/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?Cat=
This is a regularly discussed topic there, much in the Ford/Chevy type debate, but there is a great deal of information on the subject.


----------



## shankus

I just found this, as well...
http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/doan.html


----------



## nightshade

Shankus, cool to see you posting. The disadvantage of the Magnesium fire starters is the shavings are very easily blown away in even the slightest breeze. The resulting ignition is very,very brief under the best of conditions. A good fire starting kit is small, lightweight and inexpensive and should consist of NATO boat matches, magnesium firestarters, strike anywhere matches, butane lighter, firesteels and cotton balls dipped in petro-jelly,etc. County Comm sells a excellent firesteel in a sealed package. Buy extras to practice with.The most beneficial aspect of fire starting with non-standard means is practice, practice, practice. Every option has weak points. Fire seems easy until one is in a damp, cold, windy, miserable environment.


----------



## shankus

Cotton balls dipped in petroleum jelly?


----------



## CLHC

There's one called Blast Match Fire Starter. They can be had over at Brigade Quarter Masters for $19.99. Enjoy!


----------



## TENMMIKE

http://www.survivalschool.com/products/fire_starting/blast_match.htm


----------



## greenlight

Paper?


----------



## carrot

shankus said:


> Cotton balls dipped in petroleum jelly?


They are fairly easy to ignite, easily had, and will say ablaze long enough for the wood to catch fire.


----------



## LitFuse

A couple ounces of Potassium Permanganate and a small bottle of glycerin work very well too, just make sure you keep them separated until you want fire! :wow: 

I picked up a pound at my local Home Depot recently. They were clearing it out for about $4 for a 1 lb. container. 

Peter


----------



## Morelite

powdered rust plus aluminum powder, but don't try it, its called thermite and can be very dangerous with out the proper care.


----------



## carrot

LitFuse said:


> A couple ounces of Potassium Permangenate and a small bottle of glycerin work very well too, just make sure you keep them separated until you want fire! :wow:


What's the 'common' household name for the stuff? Do I just walk into Home Depot and ask for KMnO4?


----------



## LitFuse

Filter-Mate Potassium Permanganate, It's used in water filtration. I don't know if it's being cleared out nationwide or not. 

Peter


----------



## nemul

a zippo..


----------



## LitFuse

I thought we were trying to start a fire here, not perforate an engine block or do some field expedient welding...  

Peter



Morelite said:


> powdered rust plus aluminum powder, but don't try it, its called thermite and can be very dangerous with out the proper care.


----------



## GarageBoy

Zippo and extra fluid..


----------



## JonSidneyB

USL


----------



## cosine

What about British Lifeboat or Fireboat matches or something? (I think they're called something like that.) Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## turbodog

Don't overlook the usefulness of a regular candle. It burns slowly enough to ignite even the most wet material.

As far as the original flame though..... I'd simply throw in half a dozen bic lighters in individual ziploc bags and rotate them out every year or so. I have some that work fine after 7+ years in storage. So basically, I think you're reinventing the wheel and thinking too hard.

After living through katrina and seeing what people went through, I've some very different ideas on a "kit" to put together. But that's another debate in itself.

Also, I already have a custom, bright yellow, pelical 1610. :nana:


----------



## Sigman

The cotton balls with petrol jelly works GREAT & so does waterless handcleaner (contains alcohol).

I've got the BlastMatch - :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

* If you're an NRA member - they have it on their website* _(and sometimes at gunshows) for $13 in a kit that includes a StarFlash signal mirror, a JetScream whistle, and WetFire Fire Starting Tinder - all packed in a small waterproof Otterbox!_

This is an incredible deal - even with shipping! 

Price the individual components here and even without the WetFire Tinder (NRA kit only includes 2 cubes -whereas the site is selling you 8)...the individual components come to over $50! 

Shop around - you won't find a better deal on all of this thrown together in one kit! Tell me if you do - PLEASE!


----------



## cy

best firestarter is what's between your ears


----------



## CLHC

JonSidneyB said:


> USL


Yes! Seen that flash fire in a second, via JimH. . .


----------



## morituri

I just tested out both the Blast Match and Swedish Firesteel this weekend. The Blast Match is easy to use single-handed; however it's very bulky. The firesteel was also easy to use. Both gave out plenty of sparks and lighted my tinder quite easily.


----------



## CLHC

morituri said:


> The Blast Match is easy to use single-handed; however it's very bulky.


Just curious; how bulky is this Blast Match? Compared to—

Reason for asking is because I was looking into getting this also.


----------



## woodfluter

Turbodog has it about right. Best fire starter is a disposable lighter, best backup is another disposable lighter, etc. ad infinitum. I am saying this as someone who still carries strike-anywhere matches on every backpacking trip (never had to use them) and hates throw-away stuff!. Sorry to say this, but the disposable lighters are lighter and more reliable after long storage than about anything comparable in weight and bulk.

Someone else said the best fire-starter is between your ears. Right on! Many years past, I recall helping out a bunch of attractive female college students on an excursion in the Adirondacks. They were trying to ignite a large, damp log with a lighter. I taught them the basics of tinder and kindling. Gee, that was fun! Took a lot of time, thankfully. They were really naive but quite cute.

- Bill


----------



## kennyj

JonSidneyB said:


> USL



How is it that I knew, the moment I saw this thread's title, that the USL would be brought up?


----------



## morituri

CHC said:


> Just curious; how bulky is this Blast Match? Compared to—



I would say that the whole thing is a bit fatter and longer than two Bic lighters. In the same space that the Blast Match takes, you could pack the Swedish firesteel and your tinder (e.g. the cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly).


----------



## Bravo25

Standard 15 minute road flares.


----------



## shankus

Hmm, I totally forgot about the flares. I have three in my car now. Yes, I agree.


----------



## LitFuse

Road flares will give a nice hot flame, but are not very reliable after long storage, particularly in humid areas. They are made with strontium nitrate, which is very hygroscopic. The wax coating on them helps some, but they have a bad habit of turning to mush after long storage. I think the disposable lighter(s) or a Zippo with spare fluid is still your best bet.

Peter 




Bravo25 said:


> Standard 15 minute road flares.


----------



## twentysixtwo

Shredded newspaper moistened with grease drippings or vegetable oil. Sawdust mixed with molten candle wax (Easy to make in your microwave). If you have a surplus ice cube tray, you can make your own fire nuggets. I have a 3 year old so I'll substitute mangled crayons for candles. 

I have a wood stove and little patience. At home I use a MAPP gas torch.


----------



## tracker870

The magnesium ones are good to have on-hand.
I like the Blastmatch also.


----------



## SolarFlare

I'd vote for the blastmatch too, if it's going in a 24x24x24 box size isn't that crucial. The blast match isn't much use for lighting liquid stoves though, like a trangia (which I would recommend over a hex burner) better with a spark gun or firesteel for that. If you've got any old inner tubes off bikes, they're great cut into strips and lit to get a fire going, and you can store em forever an just wipe em dry  .


----------



## CLHC

Well there it is then. For me; the Blast Match Fire Starter. . .

Thanks!


----------



## Aloft

I've used the NATO lifeboat matches. The ones that come in a white plastic cylinder . . . they burn long(for a match), about 5-7 seconds I would guess, and will not be put out by wind or rain. I've also tried some other windproof/waterproof matches. The Stansports are cheaper than the NATO ones, and for good reason. The break while you are trying to strike them on the box. This necessitates holding the match closer to the strike end. This can result in some unpleasantness, because as the match lights, if flares and immediately burns your fingers. Coghlan's are similar to the stansports, both come in a small cardboard matchbox and both are quite fragile. The good NATO ones are available from TAD Gear . . . I've not only ordered from them but stopped by the store a couple times last month to buy some gadgets. They seem to be a knowledgeable and friendly group. I usually spoke with Mike, nice guy.

That said, a firesteel is my first choice. Buy some Wet Tinder or some of those Sparklite tinder things, and you should have no trouble starting one with a few sparks from the steel. As someone mentioned earlier, it also starts up my Trangia burner, usually on the first try!


----------



## tracker870

I use the NATO lifeboat matches myself also, camping/backpacking.
I recommend those.


----------



## Jeritall

Barbeque starters (sawdust and wax) and waterproof matches. Another one I once saw was made from a bundle of joke birthday candles (the kind you can't blow out) wrapped together. Not exactly "top shelf" but it sure started a fire!


----------



## Kryosphinx

Hydrogen Bomb


----------



## Mike Painter

This page has some interesting products and tests.

Fixed.


----------



## Jeritall

Mike Painter said:


> This page has some interesting products and tests.




Bad Link!


----------



## Mike Painter

Jeritall said:


> Bad Link!


Fixed.


----------



## CLHC

How about a magnifying glass and bright sunlight? :huh:


----------



## Ras_Thavas

My cheap and easy receipe for fire cubes.

Collect your dryer lint in a gallon size ziplock bag.

1 cardboard egg tray, the one that will hold 36 eggs, or a few of the smaller ones.

A few packages of parrafin wax.

Use an old pot or a coffe can in a water bath to melt the wax. Add the dryer lint to the wax. Ideally you want about a 75/25 lint/wax combo. Pour this mixture into the egg cartons. Once it has cooled cut each egg holder out of the carton. You now have 36 fire starting cubes. They will burn for about 15 minutes and are very easy to light.


----------



## zespectre

Coghlans makes some of the best stuff for this!
On this page you have...
#700 - Windproof and Waterproof Matches
and the famous #8746 Orange plastic match box is the BEST for carrying a couple of spare CR123A batts!

On this page you have the "emergency tinder" kits but my all time favorite is the #7940 "Fire Sticks". They are basically compressed wax and sawdust but I took one of these sticks, soaked it in water for a WEEK, shook the water off, snapped the stick in half and lit it without issue. They are just great for starting fires.


----------



## zespectre

CHC said:


> How about a magnifying glass and bright sunlight? :huh:


 
Good, but limited. The sort of condidtions where you most need to start a fire (dark, rainy, etc) are when that method just doesn't work.


----------



## louie

I'd pack a road flare. Cheap, runs hot for 15 minutes. Water resistant. If you can't start your fire in 15 minutes, you are in real trouble. Of course, I'd pack some of those other suggestions as backups...


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

[email protected] Messenger said:


> swedish firesteel looks like the most reliable one out there so far(no fuel, 12000 strikes)



+1 on the Swedish firesteel (said in Swedish Chef voice). I keep one (handle removed) in the handle of my Mountaineer I. Since the original striker is way too large to fit in the handle, I use a cut down blade from a coping saw. Pic:







- Chris


----------



## Nobleman

I'm a big fan of the doan magnesium match I've had for years, but will be getting a blastmatch for the single handed use. I read somewhere if you're injured and only have one hand available...


----------



## nelstomlinson

How about hexamine tablets as tinder? Coghlan's sells them pretty cheaply, and they claim nine minute burn times. Scroll down on this page: http://www.coghlans.com/catalogue/productList.php?catID=5


----------



## Dirty Bob

The disposable lighters are indeed a good item to have. I keep multiple items in my kit. The smallest kit has a Bic lighter, a couple of birthday candles, and a book of paper matches, all sealed in a plastic bag.

Tea candles are also useful. You can light one and slide it under your pyramid of tinder/kindling to get things going. Lightweight and cheap. I suggest keeping them in a plastic bag if they're stored in a hot environment. I've had candles melt in a car trunk before.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## nbp

I have a swedish firesteel and once you get used to it, it's pretty good. And it will easily withstand a hurricane. The firesteel is what Bear Grylls uses on Man vs. Wild on Discovery channel, so you know it's good!


----------



## BIGIRON

All the above.

"Fritos" chips are great tinder. No joke.


----------



## cougar_67

Lint from your dryer is even better as tinder.





Steve


----------

